# mas que nada...



## bibidibobidibu

vorrei sapere se la frase "mas que nada" ha un qualche particolare significato oppure la traduzione in italiano è quella letterale "ma che niente"...se cosi fosse, mi pare che non abbia molto senso...


----------



## Vanda

Benvenuta Bibi.....  

Can I explain in English? Or even in Portuguese? 
"ma che niente"...- mas que nada, but there is a context to use the expression... 
If can read it in English, I'll explain it to you. Or someone else!

In English - Roughly an expression equivalent of _Yeah, right!_


----------



## bibidibobidibu

muito obrigada vanda...mas ainda nao entendi muito bem...nao é que voce pode explicar-me isso outra vez..melhor em portugues..


----------



## Vanda

Fiquei na dúvida se você entenderia português. 
A expressão é usada quando se duvida de algo que alguém disse, por exemplo. Não consigo imaginar nem uma palavra italiano que pudesse sugerir a idéia.  Estou pensando em algumas alternativas: não é nada disso! Não é verdade! 
Bem, por agora é o que me veio à mente.


----------



## rericri

bibi, vanda, acho que em italiano seja "*macché*!", que é como se alguém me dissesse: "você é doida! o que você diz!" porque não acredita as minhas palavras.

does it make any sense?


----------



## Vanda

Rericri, eu estava com esta palavra na minha cabeça, mas não sabia como escrever e, de repente, me bateu uma dúvida se era uso de brasileiro imitando italiano. Às vezes, misturamos certas expessões italianas às brasileiras. 
Valeu!


----------



## rericri

se trata da união das palavras "ma" e "che" (= ma che dici? mas o que você diz?).
naturalmente, o uso é só coloquial.

ciao!


----------



## matthawk127

Bom dia,  descarguei a canção brasileira desse título mas foi escrito "mais que nada"....a minha pergunta e isso: a palavra "mais" e um erro aqui?  ou pode-se dizer as duas expressões?  Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Pode-se usar os dois: mas ou mais. Ouve-se muito _mais que nada,_ mas me pergunto se não é  *mais* uma confusão que as pessoas fazem com mais e mas...


----------



## matthawk127

Obrigado Vanda!  Achei assim...que foi uma confusão entre "mas" e "mais"  pois se pronunciam da mesma maneira


----------



## bibidibobidibu

obrigadissima a todo o pessoal que respondeu à minha pergunta....agora fico sem duvidas....

fixe a ideia deste forum!


----------



## bushbaby4891

Hi!
I don't speak portuguese so I'd like to know the translation of this:
*Mas que nada *_*Sai da minha frente *__*Eu quero passar *_
_*Pois o samba esta animado *__*O que eu quero e sambar *_
_*Este samba *__*Que e misto de maracatu *_
_*E samba de preto velho *__*Samba de preto tu *_
Thank you...you can put it in english spanish or italian, as you wish!
Thank you guys!


----------



## Vanda

*Mas que nada Sai da minha frente Eu quero passar *
_*Pois o samba esta animado *__*O que eu quero e sambar *_
_*Este samba *__*Que e misto de maracatu *_
_*E samba de preto velho *__*Samba de preto tu *_

It goes like this:
Yeah right! Step aside that I want to pass
cause the samba is lively and I want to samba
this samba is a mixture of maracatu 
It is an old black man's samba


Read here about maracatu.


----------



## Juca

It is interesting to note that Pretos-Velhos (Old-Black-Men) is a set of entities known in Umbanda, so Jorge Ben could be making a reference to them.

http://www.brasilfolclore.hpg.ig.com.br/umbanda.htm


----------



## bushbaby4891

Thank You !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amda Zako

Alguém poderia me explicar este titulo da musica de Jorge Ben, por favor?

Mas, que nada!
(Saia da frente que eu quero passar.
Este samba é animado,
O que eu quero é sambar!)

Parece que fui uma amiga dele que usava muito essa expressao. Parece tambem que essa musica era para denunciar a proibição, na época da ditatura, dos encontros publicos.
Neste contexto, sera que ela estava falando com um policial que impediva a sua participação num evento? Como se ela disse "Besteira!" ou "Estes motivos que você me esta dando não valem nada"?

Obrigado


----------



## merodakke

Você quer saber a que significa a expressão "Mas que nada"?ou um possivel significa da música?

Bom, a expressão é isso mesmo que voce pensou "besteira","deixa pra lá".


----------



## Amda Zako

Todos os dois! Mas obrigado, você confirmou o que eu pensava


----------



## italfan

Hi, 
can you please help me translate the phrase "mas que nada", the title of Black Eyed Peas' song? Is it translated as "more than everything"?


----------



## edupa

italfan said:


> Hi,
> can you please help me translate the phrase "mas que nada", the title of Black Eyed Peas' song? Is it translated as "more than everything"?


 


"Mas que Nada" is *not* a Black Eyed Peas' song. It was written by Brazilian singer-songwriter Jorge Ben Jor, who recorded it on his 1963 debut album "Samba Esquema Novo". Brazilian musical artist Sérgio Mendes, the guy the Black Eyed Peas recorded the song with, lent worldwide popularity to "Mas Que Nada" when he came out with his own rendition in 1966. 

The phrase 'Mas que nada' may mean something along the lines of "Nevermind", "Forget about it", "No big deal".

Abraços


----------



## italfan

Thank you very much for your reply


----------



## arbilab

I am new to Brazilian Portuguese.  I learn languages through songs.  Mas Que Nada was a favorite in the US 40 years ago, but I never knew what it meant.  I have researched it heavily.  This is the translation which makes the most sense, and I wrote it myself from everything I learned:

Mas que nada 
But what nonsense. 

Este samba que é misto de maracatu 
This samba, what a mixture of maracatu (folk style) 

E samba de preto velho, samba de preto tu 
And samba of old black, samba of your black. 

Mas que nada 
But what nonsense. 

   ==============================

Is anything very wrong?  I could not find a translation of tao, and some other words.  

Thank you.  I hope I did well.


----------



## Bahiano

Hi arbilab,
it seems it was difficult for you to catch the sense, since there are many misspellings in your portuguese lyrics (no accents at all!).
Also, "Mas Que Nada" is not easy to translate. It means something like "Uh, forget it!" or "Don't mind!"
Here's my suggestion:

Ô Ariá! Raiô!
Obá! Obá! Obá!
Ô, Ô Ô Ô Ô Ariá! Raiô!
Obá! Obá! Obá!...
--> Shalalah, shoobydoee, lalalah...

Mas Que Nada --> Don't mind
Sai da minha frente --> Get out of my way
Que eu quero passar --> Because I want to pass
Pois o samba está animado --> Since the samba is going on
E o que eu quero é sambar... --> And what I want is to dance the samba...


----------



## Vanda

As you can see we had many discussions on this topic. Read all the posts above.


----------



## arbilab

Thank you.  It is because my keyboard is English that I have no accents.  That may also be preventing translation sites from recognizing the words.  I am not so certain now that it is possible to learn a language from the beginning using only the internet.


----------



## Vanda

Arbilab, you sure are going to appreciate the help in our resources. There are plenty of tools to help you, including mp3, TV, radios, etc. Enjoy!


----------



## Macunaíma

The interjection that is in the core of this phrase is "que nada!", which is used when what you're going to say is contrary to what the other person was expecting:

- O Samuel deve estar arrasado depois do divórcio...
- *Que nada*! Ontem mesmo eu encontrei com ele num bar com uma turma de amigos e acompanhado de uma mulher. Ele parece estar aproveitando a nova vida de solteiro.

- Eu achei que fosse encontrar o Samuel deprimido depois do divórcio, *mas que nada*! Ele estava até de namorada nova!


----------



## arbilab

Thank you. I think I understand. It is partially a phrase, partially a colloquialism which is not intended to translate word-for-word. (A colloquialism is a phrase which within its native language has more of a metaphorical--referential--meaning than a literal one.)

Still, the literal translation gets the intent across.  But what nothing?  It's dismissive, in a polite way.

Want to hear something funny?  40 years ago, I thought it meant 'more than you swim' or 'beyond nudity'.  Some of these things I would rather forget, but I am too honest. ;-)


----------



## bonjovi112

Ola! 
eu e minha mãe estamos confusos com a gíria "mas que nada".
Minha mãe é do Brasil e ela não tem ideia do que isso significa.
Minha tentativa: WordReference não pode traduzir essa expressão exata, mas clique em cada palavra para o significado:
Espero que meu português tenha sido bom


----------



## Archimec

I believe that it means "No way!"(in #27)


----------



## Carfer

No fundo, o '_Qual quê?_' cá deste lado.


----------



## machadinho

@bonjovi112 qual o contexto? Sem contexto não é possível ter certeza.

Eu usaria 'mas que nada' para expressar frustração de uma expectativa. Como quando você acha que vai encontrar uma coisa num lugar, mas, chegando lá, a coisa não está lá.


----------



## Ari RT

Também leio "que nada" como
- "qual o quê", "nada disso", podendo evoluir para "besteira!"
- "nonsense" ou, dependendo do contexto, "bullshit".

O problema é que, na canção que motivou o OP, está usado como "não quero saber de nada mais (nem menos)", estou cagando e andando para o que você tenha para me dizer, sai da minha frente, que eu não quero saber de nada, quero é sambar. Se fosse traduzir para o Inglês eu diria
- Whatever! Couldn't care less! A swing so cool... Just let me dance.
O "mas" entrou no verso por causa da métrica. E a fórmula ficou tão boa, soa tão bem, que o "mas" acabou incorporado.

O uso cotidiano que eu conheço é o apontado acima por @machadinho:
- Estudou? Vai conseguir passar na prova?
- Que nada...

- Fez um bom negócio hoje. Assim você vai acabar ficando rico.
- Que nada! Perdi dinheiro, isso sim.

- Você é a aluna mais brilhante que eu encontrei em toda a minha vida de professor!
- Que nada, bondade sua.


----------



## Ari RT

Me lembrei tardiamente de uma fórmula bem nordestina:
- Que conversa... (Lê-se quicun.versa).
Se o carioca Jorge Ben fosse nascido por aqui, bem que poderia ser
_Que conversa!
Sai da minha frente que eu quero passar..._
Encaixa na métrica bem direitinho.


----------

